# How do you break in your Rubik's brand cube?



## davidgreece (Aug 6, 2010)

I break mine in with pestvic's tutorial on youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPCPWLCNB4I
you could also break in your cube with thrawst's tutorial:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTDblHV-NMU

i don't have any sand though


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 6, 2010)

I file my cubies edges round and then I dremel off the excess plastic on the legs of the cubies. 
( Thanks for the tip 4Chan  )


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Solve it a lot, then apply the 24 mod.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2010)

dont trust myself to do a mod..so just lube and solve millions of times


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2010)

Leave it out in the sun or in a hot car for an hour or two + lots of solving.


----------



## Samania (Aug 6, 2010)

I solve it alot and do R R' Repeatedly.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 6, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> dont trust myself to do a mod..so just lube and solve millions of times



All you're doing is sanding. Which you CAN control.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 6, 2010)

I lube and solve a billion times


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't understand why people put down so much effort on breaking in Rubiks brand cubes.
Regardless of how you break into it it will never be as smooth nor have corner cutting like a DIY.
Just buy some DIY and get it over with.


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Akuma said:


> I don't understand why people put down so much effort on breaking in Rubiks brand cubes.
> *Regardless of how you break into it it will never be as smooth nor have corner cutting like a DIY.*
> Just buy some DIY and get it over with.



You're wrong.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Akuma said:


> I don't understand why people put down so much effort on breaking in Rubiks brand cubes.
> Regardless of how you break into it it will never be as smooth nor have corner cutting like a DIY.
> Just buy some DIY and get it over with.



What if somebody doesn't have the money for a DIY?
A DIY doesn't define which type. Are you saying a Type B is smoother than a storebought after being broken in?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2010)

Concider the fact that Rubiks brand cube costs almost as much as a Haiyan Memory (at least here in Europe) it would be wise spending that money on a DIY, heck you could buy like 3-4 of them for the price of ONE Rubiks Cube.

My point is that buying something that costs that much money and in the end needs a lot of effort and time making it actually good, you could instead spend money on something that is good already out of the box.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it's really availability. How many people for their first cube went out and ordered on Popbuying? It's not like most people would want to go to the hassle to buy something online when you can just go to Wal-Mart unless you're serious about it.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 7, 2010)

A good rubiks can be REALLY fast, if you break it a lot it can still be faster than many DIY without lube but there are also many horrible rubik's so it's a hit or miss.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 7, 2010)

Brax13 said:


> I file my cubies edges round and then I dremel off the excess plastic on the legs of the cubies.
> ( Thanks for the tip 4Chan  )



You need lots of time to do this well (I also do to corners), but it works really, really well. I also use dust (not sand) to smooth out the rough spots after this. Sand is too big.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's my method to breaking in a Rubik's storebought cube:
1. Solve the cube hundreds of times using the layer by layer method.
2. Be clueless about using lube until months later.
3. Pretend your Rubik's storebought cube is the fastest out there and there is no faster cube than yours...otherwise they are hackerz.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people put down so much effort on breaking in Rubiks brand cubes.
> ...



show me a rubik's brand cube with 55 degree corner cutting.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Akuma said:
> ...


+1
the mechanism would have to be INSANELY broken in, beyond what even years of breaking in could do for it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Akuma said:
> ...



Why in the holy hell do you need to cut that much >_>. Not even a DIY needs that much.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 7, 2010)

With an butane torch and a small hammer. Heat it up, tap tap, plunge it into some cold water...good stuff. Great corner cutting.


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 7, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> With an butane torch and a small hammer. Heat it up, tap tap, plunge it into some cold water...good stuff. Great corner cutting.



Sounds like your torturing someone XD


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Akuma said:
> ...



Show me any cuber that needs that much. 

And only the newest DIY's have that much corner cutting.

You're pretty serious today. Did something nice happen?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Yeah. I hit a new PB in OH. Did something nice happen to you too?


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 9, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> A good rubiks can be REALLY fast, if you break it a lot it can still be faster than many DIY without lube but there are also many horrible rubik's so it's a hit or miss.



Actually if you break it in properly and well then the rubik's brand willl be a decent speedcube


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...


>;o I was referencing Bakemonogatari. You'll only really get the reference when you watch the series.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Throw Rubiks brand cube against wall
2. Discard cube in trash
3. Eat Bacon
4. Buy an Alpha V


----------



## theace (Aug 9, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> 1. Throw Rubiks brand cube against wall
> 2. Discard cube in trash
> 3. Eat Bacon
> 4. Buy an Alpha V



+1

to whoever said rubik's can't make a good speed cube, the india champion bernet orlando uses a rubik's to do sub 13.

Personally, i think rubik's sucks. Which cube has 55 deg cutting?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



You don't. But it's just to prove a point. That and the fact that it can cut 55 degrees means that it can cut 20 degrees with more ease then one that can only cut 25 degrees.



Edward said:


> 1)Show me any cuber that needs that much.
> 
> And only the newest DIY's have that much corner cutting.
> 
> 2)You're pretty serious today. Did something nice happen?



1) See above 
2) No. I just cant stand people who say rubik's brands are better then all DIYs.

Edit: and also, I try to stay srs in all non-off-topic threads since I got banned for being un-srs in an off-topic thread.


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 10, 2010)

The Rubik's brand was my first cube so way before I discovered speedcubing and modding, I just solved it a billion times with beginner method and then lubrication 4 months after that. It still turns great but it still can't compete with my F-II though @[email protected];


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 10, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You don't. But it's just to prove a point. That and the fact that it can cut 55 degrees means that it can cut 20 degrees with more ease then one that can only cut 25 degrees.


tbh, I think that's silly. It's not like you'd be straining yourself to corner cut a corner on a cube. -.- Most speedcubes can cut 20 degrees with relative ease, so there's no real need to cut it any easier.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2010)

ewwwwwww modding............


----------

